# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  ahdvip - Tủ điện CNC plasma + Oxy gas

## ahdvip

Thấy phong trào sôi nổi quá nên em cũng cố gắng lục tìm cái thẻ nhớ lôi vài bức hình của cái tủ điện mới lắp up lên để anh em chém chơi.
Cấu hình sơ bộ của tủ em:
- 4 xis.
- Charge pump.
- Auto zero Z.
- THC.
- Chống gãy đầu cắt.
- Auto tool change.
Giờ em bắt đầu show hình đây, ^^

- Công tác chuẩn bị:


-Một hồi ngồi loay hoay thì ra thế này đây 




- Đi dây nguồn xong em tranh thủ làm phát


- Cho em nó lên máy và hoàn tất các công đoạn cuối cùng




Các anh em vào chém nhẹ tay nhé, ^^.
À quên, đợi hoài mà chưa thấy anh Nam up hình siêu phẩm tủ điện của anh ấy lên, em ngưỡng mộ cái tủ đó lắm nên ko dám up trước nhưng mà tại đợi lâu quá nên đành up trước luôn. Anh em làm tủ nên học hỏi anh ấy, ^^, show hình đi anh Nam, sợ lộ bí mật công nghệ à, keke.
Thanks anh em quan tâm!.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Khoa C3, Mr.L, Nam CNC, occutit, trungdt, vanlam1102, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

ai thèm quan tâm chú ..... em post lên sợ anh em phải khóc thét vì hâm mộ.... và sau đó anh em lại khóc thêm 1 hồi nữa vì hiểu ra được nhiều điều hahahaha..... sự đơn giản đến bất ngờ , hồi sau sẽ rõ.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## solero

Tủ điện quá là bờ-rồ. Cho em hỏi vụ chống gẫy đầu cắt là dư lào vậy ạ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Tủ điện quá là bờ-rồ. Cho em hỏi vụ chống gẫy đầu cắt là dư lào vậy ạ?


^^, cái đó đơn giản à anh ơi, khi đầu cắt bị vướng thì có 1 tín hiệu đưa về và estop thôi.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

bác làm gì mà dùng đến 2 bob , mà cái đó khiển dư nào

----------


## vanlam1102

chắc là dùng cho đầu cắt độc lập chạy trên cùng trục X. hoặc 1 plasma, 1 oxy gas. chạy cái nào thì bật cái đó.

----------

